# John deere 4040 clutch adjustment



## nedyyyyy (Dec 12, 2011)

Please need help for 4040 john deere.I rebuilt the clutch (replace the plate) and now i do not know how this clutch need be set-up.how much theat 3 bolts need be tight.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..nedyyyyy.. Maybe some member will be able to help with your question..


----------

